# Can't format my 16GB USB drive.



## NYKrumrie (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a 16GB USB drive that I wanted to use. I don’t think it’s been used before. I plugged it into my Win7 x64 Acer laptop & a window popped up saying I needed to format the drive. Another window popped up when I tried to format it. I 1st did the default FAT32 option. I getting a blinking red light on the drive & after a few seconds I got an error window saying. “Windows was unable to complete the format”. I tried NTFS, same issue. 
I’ve gotten this message as well:
“F:\ is not accessible.
The volume does not contain a recognized file system.
Please make sure that the required file system drivers are loaded and that the volume is not corrupted”.

I read about going into Disk manager & formatting that way. I did the following.
Start => Setting => Control Panel =>Administrative Tools => Computer Management =>Disk Management=> Right click your drive on the list => format it. 
No Luck still could not format.
Here is the Disk manager Info on the drive:
(F) simple – Basic- RAW - Healthy (Active, Primary Partition) - 16.00 GB – 16.00GB- 100% - No – 0%

When I right click on the drive all options are greyed out except: Open, Explore (_I click on either one & it gives me the need to format window_), Change Drive Letter & Path, Properties & Help. When I go to Properties- General tab- Type: Removable Disk, File System: (_Blank_), Used Space (blue) 0bytes - 0bytes
(pink) 0bytes – 0bytes - it shows the round blue circle. 

I even tried the software recommended in this forum sticky note: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/usb-flash-drive-format-fix-577182.html

I thought it was going to work then after 99% complete it gave me the “The volume does not contain a recognized file system” error window again.

What is the problem & the solution. Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It sounds like your USB drive has failed. First try it on another computer. 
With the drive plugged in, go to *Disk Management*, Highlight the Volume/Partition. Go up to the Toolbar and press the *X*, or right click the Volume/Partition and choose *Delete Volume*. Now it should be listed as *Unallocated Space,* here your can right click the *Unallocated Space* and choose create a *Simple Volume*. If none of this works, you can try a 3rd party utility like Mini Tool Partition Manager if all fails, the drive needs to be replaced. If you have had it for less then one year, you can return it to the manufacturer for a free replacement.


----------



## NYKrumrie (Sep 17, 2007)

I think I tried that & I didn't get a "Delete Volume" option. I went to Disk Management & I assume when you say "highlight Volume/Partition" you mean the USB drive in the list of drives. In this case its the F drive. I believe I did that. I didn't see an X in the tool bar. When I right click on the drive I can see an option to "Delete Volume" but its greyed out so I can not perform that function. I have pictures of what I mean but I can't post them in this window. I look forward to your reply.
Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

How to Post a Screenshot | Tech Support Forum
Did you try Mini Tool Partition Manager


----------

